# GPS FIX CM7



## enzosdad (Feb 23, 2012)

I cant find a fix for this problem im having for some reason i cant lock on gps- OR will say gps/maps not available in my area......Portland OR
sorry if this is not posted correctly-----


----------



## hellzya (Jun 10, 2011)

Back up your cm7 rom flash or restore a sense rom. Get a fix with sense rom reboot into recovery and restore your cm7 and bam gps fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Not trying to sound like a jerk but 1st) this is in the wrong section.( no biggie ) 2nd) this has been covered so many times please guys just look a little before posting. Btw you can also try GPS fix from the market

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## enzosdad (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys sorry for wrong section-


----------

